# Aquarium vs Exo Terra



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've had my auratus viv set up for a little while now and I'm just finishing a 10 vert... I hate to be projectless for long so Im wanting somthing bigger, not huge mind you I am a college kid on a budget. I was thinking a 18x18x24 exo or maybe a 50g tank. I want to get a group of intermedius for it either way, just was looking on some opinions as to which people preffered, Im mainly leaning toward the exo because I love that it is front opening, probably a cheesy reason to like them tho...


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

That is the main reason i like the exo terras... My exo (18x18x24 ~33gal) is great, love the size for thumbs, and the front opening is nice...(THOUGH) You could easily get a 50gal tank (or a 40gal w/ insert to make it vert/front opening) for less than that size exo terra and have about 17 gallons on the exo... Could always make a 40gal breeder into a vert? I'd compare the prices on the two tanks compared to each other... also weight? being in college and moving around... the exo is probably a little lighter, though when you add in all the insides for a viv, its still gonna have some decent weight.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I agree with AaronAcker. I have 3 Exo's!! and I love them. They have easy front openings and just the look of them are very appealing. They can get up in prices but I do not think you will be disappointed with them at all vs the aquarium. Good luck!


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Can someone toss a couple of the exo-terra fruitfly proofing forum thread links in here? I know there are a couple good ones around, but I didn't have any luck finding them.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/parts-construction/topic37836.html


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

So I decided for no particular reason to stop into the local pet shop on my way home hoping to get some price ideas for my next tank, as I made my rounds I saw it, Im telling you some one wanted me to have it, a clearance 18x18x24 Exo for $60! It had been a display tank and had no lid or back ground but around here the cheapest I've seen them that size is $120. So I bought it, and it is now sitting in the spare bedroom mocking me with it's emptyness. Im currently scouring the board for ideas, this tank is going to be my masterpiece and the last one I make for awhile, I think three is enough until I get my own place... My mom might kill me otherwise


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

beachbabe18509 said:


> this tank is going to be my masterpiece and the last one I make for awhile, I think three is enough until I get my own place... My mom might kill me otherwise


I am in the same boat!! lol My parents are like "com'on another tank" I want to build 2 more and I already have 3 up and running


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I am more of a fan of basic aquariums as they are easily replaced. Exo terras are nice, but in my opinion a bit more work to setup and secure.

Something to point out as well as plan the tank for the species you are interested in. For example a exo terra for aruatus may not be ideal as they are mainly terrestrial.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

that is a good point Kyle..


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I couldn't have said it better! Exo's are great for thumbnails. I love em. But all of my terrestrial frogs are in horizontal glass aquariums. Its much more cost effective (a 40gal breeder is roughly the same price as a 18x18x24 exo and much better for the larger frogs) That being said, 60$ for the said exo is a DEAL!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> I am more of a fan of basic aquariums as they are easily replaced. Exo terras are nice, but in my opinion a bit more work to setup and secure.
> 
> Something to point out as well as plan the tank for the species you are interested in. For example a exo terra for aruatus may not be ideal as they are mainly terrestrial.


A bit of reading will reveal the OP already has an auratus tank set up, and is looking to set up a tank for intermedius.
Great find on the $60 exo terra...they are my favorite size premade tank.
Wish I could find a similar deal, being that I don't use the top or the background anyways...


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

hands down exotteras by far are my choice, if your in bc and disagree i have 15 10 gals all set up and a few 25s and 33 s id happily trade for exoterras 
craig   :roll:


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

somecanadianguy said:


> hands down exotteras by far are my choice, if your in bc and disagree i have 15 10 gals all set up and a few 25s and 33 s id happily trade for exoterras
> craig   :roll:


I think someone is selling a few in the classifieds..


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Here's a link to how one of my exoterras turned out:
member-s-frogs-vivariums/topic10683.html?hilit=amazonicus#p75362


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I love your tank!! Really nice!!!


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

pretty tank :shock: hehe now im really gonna have to put some thought into this... I don't know if Im that good... lol


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

For those who own an exo-terra, I'll pop the big question.

Did the Exo-Terra really get the bang for your buck?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

§lipperhead said:


> For those who own an exo-terra, I'll pop the big question.
> 
> Did the Exo-Terra really get the bang for your buck?


Kind of expensive for what they are, but to get a tank with similar dimensions (18-18-24) the only way to get one cheaper is to make it you'reself, or look for a used one.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok good point... thats what I get for posting right when after I woke up. 



Dancing frogs said:


> kyle1745 said:
> 
> 
> > I am more of a fan of basic aquariums as they are easily replaced. Exo terras are nice, but in my opinion a bit more work to setup and secure.
> ...


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I got a glass tank 18X20X24 for $93. Thought that was kind of high at first but now I am finding that unless I got a used tank, that was a decent price around here. I like the idea of an Exo-Terra simply for the ease of decorating it because I am short and my tank is tall which makes it kind of difficult to work with while setting it up. I have it sitting on a table in a spare room and I have to stand on the table with the tank in order to put anything in it. I would have gotten the Exo-Terra but my husband is 100% against having bugs in the house. If a fruit fly got out of the tank, he would have a fit so I went with a glass tank with glass hood to reduce the chance a bug gets out. I have only fallen into the tank twice trying to put the darn false bottom egg crate in.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

divingne1 said:


> I got a glass tank 18X20X24 for $93. Thought that was kind of high at first but now I am finding that unless I got a used tank, that was a decent price around here. I like the idea of an Exo-Terra simply for the ease of decorating it because I am short and my tank is tall which makes it kind of difficult to work with while setting it up. I have it sitting on a table in a spare room and I have to stand on the table with the tank in order to put anything in it. I would have gotten the Exo-Terra but my husband is 100% against having bugs in the house. If a fruit fly got out of the tank, he would have a fit so I went with a glass tank with glass hood to reduce the chance a bug gets out. I have only fallen into the tank twice trying to put the darn false bottom egg crate in.


I can relate with this one. I am not tall myself and having the hassle of standing on a small step stool to reach down into a tank would be annoying. The exo's you can FF proof them and a lot of ppl on the board have. parts-construction/topic37836.html


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I guess I'm thankful my 5'11" frame gives me pretty long arms!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Dancing frogs said:


> I guess I'm thankful my 5'11" frame gives me pretty long arms!


lol i can hardly reach my kitchen cabinets without climbing on the counter tops!! :shock:


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

i've always used aquariums. much more cost per gallon efficient and cheaper to replace.

but, if i could get an exo-terra for the same price that i got most of my aquariums (less then 5 bucks at garage sales or for free from the curb) of course i would take it and use it. i'd never buy one though, not when larger aquariums are so much cheaper (even when new)


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Very nice Brian!

I am not a huge fan of Exo Terra and prefer aquarium. But I do nile the fron opening. Take full advantage of that as Brian did. Planting is certanly easier. I would strongly consider landscaping atleast two side of the tank, the back and one other, maybe even all three. I think that adds a much more interesting look, especially since these tanks are not very wide. A long tank is easier to pull off just doing the background, but a tall skinny tank is more of a challenge.

Have fun.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Old school here...

50 fish tanks

1 exoterra [empty now]

S


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> For example a exo terra for aruatus may not be ideal as they are mainly terrestrial.


One thing I wanted to mention in passing... It's not unusual for researchers in the wild to find terrestrial frogs like auratus much higher off the ground than 24". They find them in bushes and tree hollows and in stumps and such. I have four leucs in a 18x18x24 Exo-Terra and see them all over the tank.


----------

